

Show HN: Startup Bingo - ronswanson
http://www.custombingocards.net/game/free/create?topic=startup

======
pokoleo
You should really validate the number of cards. Anybody requesting 1048576
(2^20) cards could be rate limited (or be a chance for a "paid" mode).

~~~
ronswanson
Just saw the large query. Restricting it to 1000 now :) Thanks

